# Corel draw and photoshop or illustrator



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

Does any one know a way to open a Corel Draw (.CDR) file in either Photoshop or Illustrator.

Very Urgent

Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

Have you tried importing in either program? Illustrator might be able to import the corel draw files.

Your best bet is to export from a Corel Draw program to an .eps file then open that in Illustrator.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

The file I have received in from a Lame windows user who happens to use corel draw.

I don't have corel draw and that's where my problem is.

What I did find was a filter in the plug-ins directory for Illustrator.  Just can't figure out how to use it.

Any Suggestions

Dhawal


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

What happens when you just "open" the file in Illustrator? The plug ins work when Illustrator needs to use them. For example, if you open a "Legacy" file (I assume you're working in CS?) then you have a plug in for that operation. You don't need to activate the plug ins, they activate for you.

You can also "place" the corel file in illustrator if that doesn't work.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

When I try to place the Corel File in Illustrator
 - it says that it can't place the format.

When I try to open the Corel File in Illustrator
 - it says that the format in unknown and can't open the file


----------



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

what i think after reading from a number of forums Illustrator CS1 can only open files created in Corel 5 thru 10.  No one has the answer to does CS2 open files created in Corel 11 or 12


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 27, 2005)

Corel files can be saved to eps or illustrator files through corel.  When I encounter a corel file from a customer I have them resave/export it to something I can use, or in the cases when they are to dumb I email the file to a friend with corel.


----------



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

well after asking the guy to export the file and then send it to me he sent me the file in COREL.

I would ask him or someone else to do the same, but I am currently on a dial-up and the file is almost 7mb.

so is their no other solution?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

Ask the guy to give you what you need. That's the quickest and easiest way to do it.


----------



## dhawal (Apr 27, 2005)

it seems like i am going to have to do what i was wanting to avoid, thanks for all the help


----------



## mdnky (Apr 28, 2005)

Moved from _Prog & Scripting_ to _Design_


----------



## Lakeman (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you sorted the Corel file problem (getting it into Illustrator)? If not, I have Corel on my iMac, version 11.3, and I could open the file, "Save As" and send it back to you back.
lakeman


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 21, 2006)

dhawal said:
			
		

> it seems like i am going to have to do what i was wanting to avoid, thanks for all the help



basically, it's not a file that illustrator was designed to understand.  it sounds like it's a corel <4 file, and isn't supported.  unfortunately, the easiest way is just to ask for the file agian, in a proper format.  this is not your problem, it's his. if i'm sending something to print, i'll generally export a huge 300dpi jpeg export of my file.  everything supports jpeg.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 21, 2006)

Lakeman, the post is almost a year old...please make sure to check the dates next time.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 22, 2006)

i replied as well ¬_¬


----------



## ibookemo (Jan 23, 2006)

Try GraphicConverter


----------

